# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Las sequías de Australia, Nigeria y China empequeñecen a la del Segura

## FEDE

Hola a todos: 

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de laverdad.es
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100602.html

Un saludo a todos.

*Las sequías de Australia, Nigeria y China empequeñecen a la del Segura* 

02.06.10 - 01:18 - M. BUITRAGO | MURCIA
La primera ola de calor que abrasa la Región de Murcia acoge estos días a un grupo de expertos mundiales que discutirán sobre la sequía y la producción agrícola, por lo que el escenario viene que ni pintado para la ocasión. Junto a ello, estos especialistas reunidos por la Confederación Hidrográfica van a mostrar que el déficit hídrico que sufre la cuenca del Segura, con ser importante, parece un grano de arena comparado con las grandes sequías que arrasan estos días grandes superficies de China, Australia y el África subsahariana como consecuencia del cambio climático. 
Andrew Maskrey Sivakumar, secretario del programa de las Naciones Unidas para la reducción de catástrofes y representantes de la Organización Mundial de Meteorología, presentó ayer este trabajo a los demás expertos de España, Estados Unidos, india, Brasil, Austrialia, Francia y Kenya. 
Maskrey Sivakumar advierte que en el año 2020 habrá 7.200 millones de habitantes, lo que obligará a aumentar un 60% la producción de alimentos. «La paradoja es que la producción agrícola está disminuyendo. Por un lado tenemos un aumento importante de la población mundial y un decrecimiento de la producción agrícola. ¿Por qué ocurre esto? Los cambios climáticos están afectando seriamente. Mientras hablamos, hay una sequía muy severa en China, en una provincia donde la lluvia es un 60% menor y más de 8 millones de personas se están viendo afectadas. Se dañan cosechas por valor de dos o tres mil millones de dólares. Asimismo, en el norte de Níger hay otra sequía muy severa que afecta a otros ocho millones de personas. Al igual que las sequía de Australia del último año. El nivel de precipitaciones están disminuyendo en general, tanto en intensidad como en frecuencia, principalmente en la zona subsahariana», explicó ayer a 'La Verdad'. Este experto de la ONU enfatiza que por un lado baja la producción agrícola y por otro aumenta la sequía. «Queremos definir de qué modo afecta la sequía a la agricultura. Este encuentro trae a expertos de todo el mundo, entre ellos de España, para conocer con qué índices medir la sequía». 
No se pronuncia directamente sobre el debate en torno a los trasvases y la desalinización. «La sequía hay que verla desde una perspectiva integral. No sólo se trata de ver cuánta agua cae, sino cuánta somos capaces de almacenar y con qué eficiencia la vamos a usar. Así como el tipo de cosecha que tenemos y los gastos de agua, tanto doméstico como industrial. Esto nos debe llevar a una política de conservación del agua más eficiente. Hay que centrarse en las cosechas que mejor encajen con el ecosistema que tenemos», concluyó.

----------


## Salut

¿¿¿De qué diablos habla el periolisto este??? En el Segura no hay sequía alguna desde hace al menos dos años...

Lo de China, Niger y Australia sí son sequías (reducción de la pluviometría respecto a la media). Lo del Segura es *aridez* y *sobreexplotación*, conceptos diametralmente opuestos a los de sequía.

Hasta la cuenca más húmeda del mundo puede tener sequía, y hasta la cuenca más árida del mundo puede no tener sequía.

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿¿¿De qué diablos habla el periolisto este??? En el Segura no hay sequía alguna desde hace al menos dos años...
> 
> Lo de China, Niger y Australia sí son sequías (reducción de la pluviometría respecto a la media). Lo del Segura es *aridez* y *sobreexplotación*, conceptos diametralmente opuestos a los de sequía.
> 
> Hasta la cuenca más húmeda del mundo puede tener sequía, y hasta la cuenca más árida del mundo puede no tener sequía.


Es que como ha oido que se estan pidiendo trasvases desde...... Ya ni me acuerdo :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Es que los trasvases tampoco tienen NADA que ver con las sequías.

Los trasvases sirven para poder ampliar el regadío a pesar de la aridez, o para minimizar la sobreexplotación sin tener que recortar regadíos.


Contra la sequía sólo sirven medidas de gestión de la demanda y/o pozos de sequía (estos últimos sólo para sequías muy agudas, y compensados con medidas de recarga).

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ *Es que los trasvases tampoco tienen NADA que ver con las sequías.*
> 
> .


Ya lo sé, hombre; era por darle una explicacion al ¿periodista?

----------

